
Takers and Makers - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/takers-and-makers.html
======
rblion
"Makers build things. They create value for society, their employees, their
shareholders, and themselves. Be a maker and stay far away from takers."

Anyone read Ishmael by Daniel Quinn?

